# Śpiewał, że czas by runął mur



## Jagorr

Hi, could you help me understand the usage of _czas _here? 
_
On natchniony i młody był, ich nie policzyłby nikt 
On im dodawał pieśnią sił, śpiewał że blisko już świt. 
Świec tysiące palili mu, znad głów podnosił się dym, 
*Śpiewał, że czas by runął mur...* Oni śpiewali wraz z nim: 

Wyrwij murom zęby krat! Zerwij kajdany, połam bat! 
A mury runą, runą, runą I pogrzebią stary świat!_

When I try to translate this sentence it does not make much sense:

_He sang that time would collapse the wall...

runąć _is intransitive, so _czas _cannot be a subject here.


----------



## zaffy

Jagorr said:


> *Śpiewał, że czas by runął mur...* Oni śpiewali wraz z nim:


He was singing that it was time for the wall to collapse.


----------



## Jagorr

Is there some elision happening or some word being omitted? 
Shouldn't it be 
_Śpiewał, że *nadszedł *czas, *a*by mur runął. _?


----------



## Drakonica

*By*, *aby*, *żeby *as conjunctions have the same meaning:
by, aby, żeby - Poradnia językowa PWN
[*] czas, by poszedł
[*] już czas, by poszedł

[*] czas iść
[*] już czas iść

* You can use a verb here, but it's not necessary.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Sometimes *że czas *(by) sounds better , less formally than  _*nadszedł czas* (aby) ?_

Myślę, _że czas by_ zaproponować toast... = I think _it's time to_ propose a toast... 
Może _nadszedł czas aby_ skończyć z tą sprawą. = Maybe _it's time to_ put this case behind me.


----------



## Jagorr

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Myślę, _że czas by_ *zaproponować *toast... = I think _it's time to_ propose a toast...
> Może _nadszedł czas aby_ *skończyć *z tą sprawą. = Maybe _it's time to_ put this case behind me.


Thanks, it was merely unusual for me to see something other than an infinitive verb form after _czas by. _
Moreover in the second sentence (_nadszedł czas_) only an infinitive is possible, right?


----------



## zaffy

Jagorr said:


> Moreover in the second sentence (_nadszedł czas_) only an infinitive is possible, right?


It works similarly to  "would rather" in English.

I would rather *go*. 
I would rather *you went*. 

Czas przeprosić. 
Czas byś przeprosił.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Jagorr said:


> Hi, could you help me understand the usage of _czas _here?
> _
> On natchniony i młody był, ich nie policzyłby nikt
> On im dodawał pieśnią sił, śpiewał że blisko już świt.
> Świec tysiące palili mu, znad głów podnosił się dym,
> *Śpiewał, że czas by runął mur...* Oni śpiewali wraz z nim:
> 
> Wyrwij murom zęby krat! Zerwij kajdany, połam bat!
> A mury runą, runą, runą I pogrzebią stary świat!_
> 
> When I try to translate this sentence it does not make much sense:
> 
> _He sang that time would collapse the wall...
> 
> runąć _is intransitive, so _czas _cannot be a subject here.


"Czas by runął mur" = The time [is/was] for the wall to collapse/ rumble, not that time has to do it.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Jagorr said:


> Thanks, it was merely unusual for me to see something other than an infinitive verb form after _czas by. _
> Moreover in the second sentence (_nadszedł czas_) only an infinitive is possible, right?



Yes exactly .


----------



## Ben Jamin

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Yes exactly .



No, you can also say: Może nadszedł czas aby ta sprawa została zakończona. (That is with a subjunctive clause).


----------



## Poland91pl

Jagorr said:


> Hi, could you help me understand the usage of _czas _here?
> 
> _On natchniony i młody był, ich nie policzyłby nikt
> On im dodawał pieśnią sił, śpiewał że blisko już świt.
> Świec tysiące palili mu, znad głów podnosił się dym,
> *Śpiewał, że czas by runął mur...* Oni śpiewali wraz z nim:
> 
> Wyrwij murom zęby krat! Zerwij kajdany, połam bat!
> A mury runą, runą, runą I pogrzebią stary świat!_
> 
> When I try to translate this sentence it does not make much sense:
> 
> _He sang that time would collapse the wall...
> 
> runąć _is intransitive, so _czas _cannot be a subject here.


„Śpiewał, że czas, by runął mur” - a comma before “by” is essential, otherwise it does not make sense. 
That’s because “by” is a shorter form of żeby here. Without a comma it could mean “would”. Just saying.


----------



## jasio

Jagorr said:


> Thanks, it was merely unusual for me to see something other than an infinitive verb form after _czas by. _
> Moreover in the second sentence (_nadszedł czas_) only an infinitive is possible, right?


It's quite complex, actually.



Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Może _nadszedł czas aby_ skończyć z tą sprawą. = Maybe _it's time to_ put this case behind me.


The subordinate clause is impersonal if the infinitive is used. 

As Ben Jamin wrote:


Ben Jamin said:


> No, you can also say: Może nadszedł czas aby ta sprawa została zakończona. (That is with a subjunctive clause).


This subordinate clause - subjunctive, although as far as I can remember this term is not normally used in the Polish grammar - is in the passive voice.

An active voice is also possible - and this is the most complex, because the personal suffix is attached to the conjunction, while the verb itself is in the past participle form (another term which is not used in the Polish grammar), AKA "-ł form", AKA "third person past tense form".


> Może nadszedł czas, żebym (ja) zakończył tę sprawę
> Może nadszedł czas, żebyś (ty) zakończył tę sprawę
> Może nadszedł czas, żeby (on) zakończył tę sprawę
> Może nadszedł czas, żebyśmy (my) zakończyli tę sprawę
> Może nadszedł czas, żebyście (wy) zakończyli tę sprawę
> Może nadszedł czas, żeby (oni) zakończyli tę sprawę


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> It's quite complex, actually.
> 
> 
> The subordinate clause is impersonal if the infinitive is used.
> 
> As Ben Jamin wrote:
> 
> This subordinate clause - subjunctive, although as far as I can remember this term is not normally used in the Polish grammar - is in the passive voice.


Well, the term "subjunctive clause" is indeed not used in Polish grammar. It is my own invention. According to Polish grammarians, Polish has no subjunctive mood of verbs. (This is just a question of convention.*)
Polish has, however, grammatical compound construction that functions exactly as subjunctive mood (abym zrobił). I needed a name for such clause, and took the liberty of using the name "subjunctive clause".

*Both French and Spanish call the construction with "I'm going to" a tense (future proche, futuro proximo), but Italian which also uses the same construction (albeit less frequently) simply denies its existence, not to mention calling it a "tense".


----------

